# Alafia River snookin'



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 7, 2014)

The cooler weather has indeed pushed some linesiders into the backwaters of TampaBay! Caught quite a few this past week, and they were really silverish, unlike the darker, colored "local" snook I often catch...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice :beer:


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome! :beer:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 22, 2014)

AnotherOne:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 23, 2014)

SnookieSnookie


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 29, 2014)

This is what I fish around...
Mangrove roots n oyster bars...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 29, 2014)

....and heres another snookie:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 31, 2014)

How about a lil sheephead!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 2, 2015)

Jack crevalle, these things put up a fight!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 2, 2015)

.....and another snook release:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 7, 2015)

How about a little spotted sea trout action?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 16, 2015)

15" sheeper!
Bruiser


----------

